# Videos, tape, and youtube? PLEASE HELP



## IMAPC (Nov 17, 2008)

I was wondering how you get video clips/commercials from TV onto your computer and then youtube. Is it simply record it with a video camera and hook it up the computer or is there a different way to do it to get a clearer picture. If you know of any places with step by steps that would be helpful.

-Also one more question I have is: I have a Sony camera that I have lost the hook up for the computer and I never tried it when I had it but my question is. The camera is a camera that takes tapes and records on them when the camera is plugged into the computer will it be able to upload the videos I've recorded or will I need to get a digital video camera?

Thanks your help is appreciated.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

#1: Use a TV card, sometimes called a capture card.

#2: IF it's a miniDV camera you have 2 options- you can get a miviDV to full size tape adapter, or the camera very likely just uses a firewire 1394 cable.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

This falls under copyright infringement and I am afraid that it's against forum rules for us to assist in anything illegal .. 

closing


----------

